# Insect Harvesting



## TechAdmin

I saw something not to long ago, don't remember what, but they were talking about harvesting insects as a source of protein.

Although as a westerner that offends my sensibilities I understand culturally that's not always the case and if I get hungry enough I will eat bugs. 

Does anyone have this incorporated into their prepping?


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

Austin, I too have thought of that subject. And like you it is not something I cherish the idea of doing, but... The mealworm, we use for fishing, is a very good source of protein and Very easy to raise. This may be one food item that would pull your butt outa the fire if you were raising them. Plus the added bonus of a live fish bait.

Another thing I saw, on here or another forum, was raising snails. Look simple enough and think of the bragging right you would have while others ate Roman noodles, your dining on a fancy french dish...

Love the post, Austin, your making me think harder on this subject.

Jack


----------



## TechAdmin

I have a couple of small rodent cages I'm going to keep n hand, well I was going to do that anyways, and see how hard it is to get insects to flourish. 

MY neighbors are going to hate me.


----------



## The_Blob

wow, a thread just for ME! :2thumb:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entomophagy

beware of deadly parasites in many insects!






no escargot for me :gaah:


----------



## TechAdmin

I will be careful. I don't want to attract birds or jump in the water. 

Do you eat insects?


----------



## The_Blob

Austin said:


> Do you eat insects?


I have, out of intellectual curiosity. I raise crickets as feed for my chickens, and for bait.
I think of it this way: 
prawns/shrimp, crabs, lobsters, langosteens, and crayfish are pretty much water-dwelling BUGS that just happen to be socially acceptable by the Western aesthetic.


----------



## Immolatus

Uh, I saw this and thought, Hey, what a good idea! Crickets seem perfect!

Ugh, thats frickin nasty...Those parasites...


----------



## TechAdmin

The_Blob said:


> I have, out of intellectual curiosity. I raise crickets as feed for my chickens, and for bait.
> I think of it this way:
> prawns/shrimp, crabs, lobsters, langosteens, and crayfish are pretty much water-dwelling BUGS that just happen to be socially acceptable by the Western aesthetic.


I see the things listed the same way. Ocean bugs, but still bugs.



Immolatus said:


> Uh, I saw this and thought, Hey, what a good idea! Crickets seem perfect!
> 
> Ugh, thats frickin nasty...Those parasites...


That's why I'm going to keep them and hopefully make sure none of them are infected so I don't do cannonballs when SHTF.


----------



## derek78

I personally wouldnt keep them for my survival needs unless times became extremely difficult. But, i do have pet geckos who eat feeder crickets from the pet store. I would guess if u want to keep your pets alive (reptiles,arachnids,amphibians,etc) it might not be a bad idea. Its also a great way to save money with normal day to day feeding of pets. Your basic feeder crickets are very easy to breed. They can stink though. If the tank or container is kept clean, and the crickets are feed healthy foods like potatos, grains, egg shells or even store sold insect foods, you can just about eliminate parasite threat in them. Ive never ate any myself. But i know people who have bred mealorms, roaches, crickets, and even guppies for a food supply for pets.


----------



## derek78

I have also seen dehydrated crickets and mealworms in the pet stores


----------



## The_Blob

actually feeding/watering crickets is very simple, place damp paper towel (unbleached) inside the brooder, it is both food AND water for them! replace it every couple-few weeks depending on how many bugs you have. the poop makes excellent fertilizer.

I use five 110quart Sterilite totes with damp bottled beer case cardboard inserts placed vertically, I put a bit of used hops from home beer brewing to make sure the critters don't get mites. I haven't run out of crickets yet even with ~40 chickens :beercheer:


----------



## SamuelKosten

In the south We have suckers that the children buy and eat from gas stations 
The suckers have a real cricket inside , How many licks does it take to get to the center of a cricket Pop Sucker?
one two Three CRUNCH !


----------



## TechAdmin

SamuelKosten said:


> In the south We have suckers that the children buy and eat from gas stations
> The suckers have a real cricket inside , How many licks does it take to get to the center of a cricket Pop Sucker?
> one two Three CRUNCH !


I've seen those too. Also scorpions and worms.

You know you guys raised an interesting point. Even if you're only raising them to feed to chickens it's a cheap feed alternative.

I'm moving forward with this and see what I can produce.


----------



## Zanazaz

*Earthworms*

Earthworms are an excellant source of protein. Start a worm bed which also provides worms for your gardening needs. Place a few in a box of cormmeal, and the worms eat the cornmeal. Once all the dirt is out of their gut, fry them up! They're all ready covered in cornmeal!

Crickets I could never eat. As far as bugs go I consider them worse than cockroaches. So yes, they are best processed into chicken.  And yes a large number of them in one place creates a horrific stink. Maybe scorpions, spiders are out also, not enough there to warrant the effort as far as I'm concerned.

I've been tempted to try the white grubs I dig up on occasion doing yard work. Chop off the funky looking head, and fry or roast them. Maybe I'll try that this Spring.

I'm not a picky eater by any means, but as was mentioned before some bugs carry parasites, so raw may not be a good idea unless you are desperate. It's amazing that some parasites can affect human behavior. So cook em up...

Sheeesh, now I'm hungry again. I am the biological equivalant of a black hole.


----------



## The_Blob

Zanazaz said:


> Earthworms are an excellant source of protein. Start a worm bed which also provides worms for your gardening needs. Place a few in a box of cormmeal, and the worms eat the cornmeal. Once all the dirt is out of their gut, fry them up! They're all ready covered in cornmeal!
> 
> I've been tempted to try the white grubs I dig up on occasion doing yard work. Chop off the funky looking head, and fry or roast them. Maybe I'll try that this Spring.
> 
> I'm not a picky eater by any means, but as was mentioned before some bugs carry parasites, so raw may not be a good idea unless you are desperate. It's amazing that some parasites can affect human behavior. So cook em up...


for most insects, pinch & twist off the heads & you pull out & throw away with the guts still attached (where the parasites usually are) then skewer em up & roast em' 

make sure the grubs/bugs aren't eating anything that could be toxic or you will get poisoned


----------



## HozayBuck

*Our chickens are free range..around here the life expectancy of a bug is the same as a flashbulb at the Miss Nude World contest..

I've eat snakes, monkeys and then a bunch of really gross shit, so I'll pass on bugs.. BUT!! you can wash anything down with :beercheer::beercheer:*


----------



## TechAdmin

I talked to a the girl at the pet store responsible for cricket production, she said it's easy and showed me the setup. 

I think it would be easy to prep for, just keep a cage with a cardboard egg crate and at least that will get me started. 

It's time to get back out on the lake so I may be starting it sooner than expected.


----------



## kyhoti

My DW said, after watching Cody Lundin eat some bugs on YouTube, that if it got to that point, I had better just give her a .22 to the head, cuz she " wasn't eatin no bugs". I do think the worm farm would be a good idea, even if only as fish food and/or trap bait; if ground up, it might even pass as meat in stew. Not willing to try it "for science" altho I have eaten a few worms on a bet (I really needed the money!)


----------



## TechAdmin

You should find a way to incorporate them and never tell any her. 

I had a similar conversation with my wife and determined I should try drying them and produce a bug flour for incorporation into other dishes.


----------



## rhrobert

Austin said:


> You should find a way to incorporate them and never tell any her.
> 
> I had a similar conversation with my wife and determined I should try drying them and produce a bug flour for incorporation into other dishes.


There used to be a guy in Amherst Junction, Wis that made the best Chocolate Chip cookies...his secret ingredient? Groundup earthworms. mmmmm good


----------



## kyhoti

Seeing as how every member of mt family asks just exactly what species of meat is in my chili and stew, getting crunchy critters into the chow-pot would be a stretch. But the bugflour idea is interesting. I'm betting the keratin in the carapaces would give us all nice strong nails and hair! Of course, worm jerky is probably a no-go.


----------



## TechAdmin

rhrobert said:


> There used to be a guy in Amherst Junction, Wis that made the best Chocolate Chip cookies...his secret ingredient? Groundup earthworms. mmmmm good


How much and how were they prepared?



kyhoti said:


> Seeing as how every member of mt family asks just exactly what species of meat is in my chili and stew, getting crunchy critters into the chow-pot would be a stretch. But the bugflour idea is interesting. I'm betting the keratin in the carapaces would give us all nice strong nails and hair! Of course, worm jerky is probably a no-go.


I think the trick is in not telling them.


----------



## mikesolid

Austin said:


> I saw something not to long ago, don't remember what, but they were talking about harvesting insects as a source of protein.
> 
> Although as a westerner that offends my sensibilities I understand culturally that's not always the case and if I get hungry enough I will eat bugs.
> 
> Does anyone have this incorporated into their prepping?


Lol. Thought of it and prepared for it. I'm (or rather, I WILL be) a mobile bug-out prepper when SHTF.

I keep ramen noodle flavor packets in my bags. Why? Because I picture myself roasting about 3 or 4 grasshoppers on a stick. And with some beef or creamy chicken ramen flavor on them. Mmm. turn those nasty buggers into an entree fit for kings.

Side note however. In a flat out live or die situation Ramen flavoring is ALOT of salt. As you more than likely know salt not so good for hydration.


----------



## TechAdmin

No it isn't!

I'm debating whether I should try eating them before SHTF to make sure it's something I can do. 

I'm going to start on the bug farm just to make sure I can do that, but I don't want to eat them till I have to. 

I'm willing to defy my need to not eat bugs in a survival situation, but I don't know if I can do it when there's dinner ready in the house.


----------



## kappydell

I have been collecting recipes for them for some time. Couldnt get my late husband to try any with me, nor my prep partner now. Too much 'ick' factor. Altough rats are alleged to taste like squirrel. The best I could do ws to purchase some python steaks which they also declined to try. I found them unusual but palatable.


----------



## TechAdmin

Can I get you to post the recipes?


----------



## Possumfam

:shtf:

Guess it just HTF for me cuz, I'M GONNA DIE!!!! Couldn't read the posts, just the first few...couldn't stomach it.


----------



## TechAdmin

I think it would be better than starving and like all things you need to get some practice in it before you move forward with any amount of life dependent on it.


----------



## Possumfam

I think you're gonna be ok - I think I'm gonna die. There's many things I'd probably try for protein, but I don't think I could do meal worms or roaches or crickets, or.... ewwww - turning the stomach. Austin, you can have mine.


----------



## JoKing

Possumfam said:


> :shtf:
> 
> Guess it just HTF for me cuz, I'M GONNA DIE!!!! Couldn't read the posts, just the first few...couldn't stomach it.


Not a "Fear Factor" fan, I assume lol.


----------



## TechAdmin

Possumfam said:


> I think you're gonna be ok - I think I'm gonna die. There's many things I'd probably try for protein, but I don't think I could do meal worms or roaches or crickets, or.... ewwww - turning the stomach. Austin, you can have mine.


I'm going to incorporate them into things. You'll never know.


----------



## Possumfam

ok - maybe if I roast 'em and toast 'em and grind them finely, perhaps I could sprinkle like pepper and decieve myself.


----------



## TechAdmin

That's the my thought. 

My wife made clear she won't eat bugs. What she doesn't know won't hurt her.


----------



## mdprepper

I can't keep it to myself any longer. This is all I have been thinking since this thread was started. I apologize in advance!


----------



## Possumfam

Austin said:


> That's the my thought.
> 
> My wife made clear she won't eat bugs. What she doesn't know won't hurt her.


Ooooooooooooooo - I'm tellin'


----------



## Jason

I don't think I could do it if there was ANY alternative available. I split a lot of semi rotted wood for my outdoor woodburner and some of it has some grubs in it, of various sizes. I think they are the grossest little bastards I've ever seen. When I see them, I know that they are full of protein but I couldn't do it.

Side note: I couldn't even watch the parasite videos linked to earlier in this thread. :shudder:


----------



## Possumfam

Jason, we must be kin! I didn't watch anything either....don't think I wanna know.


----------



## TechAdmin

Possumfam said:


> Ooooooooooooooo - I'm tellin'


She'd believe you too. She knows me.



Jason said:


> I don't think I could do it if there was ANY alternative available. I split a lot of semi rotted wood for my outdoor woodburner and some of it has some grubs in it, of various sizes. I think they are the grossest little bastards I've ever seen. When I see them, I know that they are full of protein but I couldn't do it.
> 
> Side note: I couldn't even watch the parasite videos linked to earlier in this thread. :shudder:


I was doing that this weekend and found quite a few.



Possumfam said:


> Jason, we must be kin! I didn't watch anything either....don't think I wanna know.


I watched it. Wasn't that bad unless you hate critters.


----------



## NCyouthsurvivalist

You know, termites don't taste to bad


----------



## TechAdmin

That's what I've been told. 

Nutty to my understanding.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

I used to wonder what that was, when I was a lil kid. I used to gently kill a cricket by squishing it not quite flat. Then watch the lil black worm come slithering out. I thought they were called Horsehair worms since that's what they looked like. From that, no, I wouldn't eat a cricket.

And what's with the crawdads?! Also when I was a kid, I had caught some local crawdaddies and dropped 'em in a pail of fresh tap water. While I was watching them walking around on the bottom of my pail, I noticed lil white thready worms coming out of the shell on their backs?! What the heck were those??!:scratch From that, no, I wouldn't eat a crawdaddy.

Now the Bible recommends eating certain bugs:
(20) All flying insects that creep on all fours shall be an abomination to you.
(21)*Yet* these you may eat of every flying insect that creeps on all fours: those which have jointed legs above their feet with which to _leap_ on the earth.
(22) These you may eat: the locust after its kind, the destroying locust after its kind, the cricket after its kind, and the grasshopper after its kind.
(23) But all _other_ flying insects which have four feet shall be an abomination to you.
Lev. 11:20-23

I guess that means no more chocolate covered ants...

I hope and pray that when the SHTF time comes, that our Creator will make sure the ones we eat do NOT have those parasites.
I dunno...:dunno: maybe I'll start off with ONE of those teensy, tiny, baby grasshoppers that are only about 3/8" long. But only after I gently squish a few to make sure no teensy, tiny, baby WORM is in them!!:gaah:


----------



## NCyouthsurvivalist

I've also eaten grasshoppers and worms, my friends love to see me eat worms and it realy grosses the girls out, but it's protein and that's what I think about, not what it REALY is!!


----------



## TechAdmin

Everything I eat will be home grown. I'm not going to just eat bugs straight off the ground.


----------



## Possumfam

Austin said:


> Everything I eat will be home grown. I'm not going to just eat bugs straight off the ground.


That's sooooo funny to me. I'll not be "home growing" any, so mine woulda come "straight off the ground." Now you can see where I'm coming from. ICK!


----------



## StarWish624

I am very interested in getting an answer to a question that I have been wondering about. In the past, I have thrown out rice, flour, etc. when they became infested (I guess the insects were already in the foods, and then hatched). But now, I wonder if said insects are edible? We have all found, or unknowingly eaten, them in said foods. Lately, after spending some time on prepping, and researching what may be the future reality if the SHTF, I am rethinking this whole topic - and how I wrap my head around it. Is protein just protein - even if it is non-traditional?????


----------



## ms_a2gwus

@ StarWish624, You and I, along with everyone else in the USA, have already been experimenting with "supplements" in our food resources. Take a look at this and scroll down to find your favorite food items to see what's allowed:

http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceCom...on/GuidanceDocuments/Sanitation/ucm056174.htm


----------



## TechAdmin

ms_a2gwus said:


> @ StarWish624, You and I, along with everyone else in the USA, have already been experimenting with "supplements" in our food resources. Take a look at this and scroll down to find your favorite food items to see what's allowed:
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceCom...on/GuidanceDocuments/Sanitation/ucm056174.htm


We've all been eating bugs for years.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

Austin said:


> We've all been eating bugs for years.


Yep! None the worse for wear (so far) since all the added bits, chunks, hair and whatever has been bleached, baked, boiled, or chem-dipped in one form or another to make it fairly harmless.:dunno: On the other hand, the critters out in nature will still need to be made harmless somehow... I'll still stick with the teensy, tiny 3/8" baby grasshoppers that have been verified to be worm-free, thank you. haha!


----------



## TechAdmin

I will too. 

At least, when I'm ready to start eating bugs.


----------



## LongRider

mikesolid said:


> I keep ramen noodle flavor packets in my bags. Why? Because I picture myself roasting about 3 or 4 grasshoppers on a stick. And with some beef or creamy chicken ramen flavor on them. Mmm. turn those nasty buggers into an entree fit for kings.


Keep the noodles and bugs will grow in the sealed package. Which is why you need Diatomaceous Earth if you stockpile Ramen
I've survival camped, meaning on more than one occasion I've eaten everything and anything edible. Grubs from rotten logs are not half bad, grasshoppers have a hazelnut flavor. Ants up here really don't get big enough to mess with. Bottom line I do not plan on raising insects as a food source I think my energy and efforts can be put to more productive use. But the choice between eating maggots or being maggot bait, is a no brainer.


----------



## Lycrisa

Has anyone ever read follow the river?
It was based on a true story, if I remember correctly the only thing that lady ate on her way home was corn to start with and earthworms the rest of the way. 

I hear cicada are decent eating too if you can find them.


----------



## LongRider

Austin said:


> Everything I eat will be home grown. I'm not going to just eat bugs straight off the ground.


You will never ever be away from home, or things will never go south if you are away from home? It is impossible for you to ever be lost or stranded in the wilderness? If you are ever forced away from your home you will be able to bring along everything you will ever nee to sustain you? Just asking as each are scenarios when I imagine it may be necessary to eat insects to live. In one of those do I see raising my own maggots or whatever bug to eat as a viable option.


----------



## hippy

I knew I was a "crazy prepper" when the earth warms I had been collecting were dumped out by the neighbor kids. I had to calmly try and just let it go, but couldn't. I walked over, saved as many as I could. Put them back into the bucket and calmly put them back in our garage. I figure if shtf I will either have a way to fish for my family. Help produce better food, or we could just eat them if push came to shove. It is always nice to have a back up plan to your back up plan.


----------



## Davarm

On the lighter side of things, a few days ago I was in the garden with the grandson(3 years old) when I caught a grasshopper to show him. I was feeling kinda mischievous so I made sure he boy had only a profile, and opened my mouth and tossed the bug back by my ear and the made him think that I had eaten the hopper.

He just stared without saying a thing for almost a full minute then ran to the house saying "Buddy ate a bug". Thought nothing more of it until later that day I heard he daughter scream and found that he was trying to eat grasshoppers.

Dont know whether to be proud of the boy, feel sorry for him or be ashamed of myself for foolen him.


----------



## TechAdmin

LongRider said:


> You will never ever be away from home, or things will never go south if you are away from home? It is impossible for you to ever be lost or stranded in the wilderness? If you are ever forced away from your home you will be able to bring along everything you will ever nee to sustain you? Just asking as each are scenarios when I imagine it may be necessary to eat insects to live. In one of those do I see raising my own maggots or whatever bug to eat as a viable option.


If I'm on the road, I will eat what it takes to stay alive.



Davarm said:


> On the lighter side of things, a few days ago I was in the garden with the grandson(3 years old) when I caught a grasshopper to show him. I was feeling kinda mischievous so I made sure he boy had only a profile, and opened my mouth and tossed the bug back by my ear and the made him think that I had eaten the hopper.
> 
> He just stared without saying a thing for almost a full minute then ran to the house saying "Buddy ate a bug". Thought nothing more of it until later that day I heard he daughter scream and found that he was trying to eat grasshoppers.
> 
> Dont know whether to be proud of the boy, feel sorry for him or be ashamed of myself for foolen him.


ROFL. I've been told not to do things like that for the same reason.


----------



## TechAdmin

We've got a lot of new people since this thread was in new post. 

So how does everyone feel about eating insects?


----------



## cowboyhermit

I think Davarm's post speaks volumes, kids learn at a very young age what is "gross" these are cultural constructs not biological ones. Having the information on what bugs can be practical certainly can't hurt, unlike meat they aren't all edible. 
That being said I am not going to plan to eat bugs, I would rather plan for what I like now, I aint gonna to pass up jerky or eggs for grasshopper myself


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> So how does everyone feel about eating insects?


I run them through a _special processor_ called a "chicken". 
The "chicken" eats the insects, and subsequently gets larger with time. 
Eventually, the insects fed to the chicken become "meat".

I find that eating "meat" is far less objectionable than eating insects. That is the process I prefer to follow.


----------



## valannb22

I wouldn't unless I have to, I prefer letting the chickens turn them into meat as well lol. I guess if I had to, there's enough of them swarming my property to eat pretty well on.


----------



## camo2460

Crickets, Grasshoppers, grubs and a few others are viable food sources since they can be collected in quantity on a cool morning. all insects need to be cooked because they do carry parasites. In a true survival or starvation situation it's important to remember that the effort to catch insects might burn more calories than they provide. In a situation like that it's better to approach foraging in a staged manner, IE fruits first to give quick energy, then fats for sustained energy, then plants, nuts, grains, seeds then meat. Notice that meat is last since it takes a great deal of energy to digest which you might not have. Fat is the most important since it burns slowly and gives sustained energy, therefore the brain, fat around organs, and marrow are things to consider also insects can have a considerable amount of fat. All that being said it is better to get used to eating wild foods now, since a diet of wild foods can have a negative effect in the beginning due to increased fiber and concentrated nutrients which our modern bodies are not used to.
Recipe: Take a large amount of ants, crush, mix with water, strain and sweeten to taste. Makes a passable "lemonade".


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> Recipe: Take a large amount of ants, crush, mix with water, strain and sweeten to taste. Makes a passable "lemonade".


Mostly fire ants around here. I wonder what kind of "lemonade" they would make?


----------



## camo2460

LincTex said:


> Mostly fire ants around here. I wonder what kind of "lemonade" they would make?


Yikes talk about fire water. LOL Seriously though Formic Acid is what gives the Lemonade it's tart flavor and I have only had experience with black and the small red ants. The only experience I have had with Fire Ants is when I stepped on one of their hills in bare feet, thirty some years ago while on a visit to Texas. pretty bad!! and while they may have formic acid, I'll go with out thank you.


----------



## TechAdmin

LincTex said:


> I run them through a _special processor_ called a "chicken".
> The "chicken" eats the insects, and subsequently gets larger with time.
> Eventually, the insects fed to the chicken become "meat".
> 
> I find that eating "meat" is far less objectionable than eating insects. That is the process I prefer to follow.


I do the same, but the time it take for that chicken to turn that insect into a viable protein may not keep you alive.

This is not a "Hey, lets all eat bugs thread" this is a "Oh hell, know what?" thread.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> I do the same, but the time it take for that chicken to turn that insect into a viable protein may not keep you alive.


Only if desperate. People during the great depression ate very little meat because they couldn't afford it, and they didn't die.

I agree that protein is really helpful for proper health, but I don't see myself having to eat bugs. I'll eat ****, possum, crow, cats, dogs, snake, buzzard, and minnows (all pretty easy to get) before I eat bugs.


----------



## TechAdmin

Sure, but so will everyone else. How many people you think will be grabbing their 22's and heading to the hills to forage?


----------



## BillS

TechAdmin said:


> I do the same, but the time it take for that chicken to turn that insect into a viable protein may not keep you alive.
> 
> This is not a "Hey, lets all eat bugs thread" this is a "Oh hell, know what?" thread.


If the chicken produces eggs it's a quick turn around.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> Sure, but so will everyone else. How many people you think will be grabbing their 22's and heading to the hills to forage?


How many? Probably a fair amount. However, I don't see that scenario as a significant event if TSHTF.

First, people will be waaaay too busy with all the other "drama" in their lives to be concerned about. Kids complaining, wife complaining, no gas in the car, cell phone won't charge/no signal, no air conditioning, etc. etc. If everyone had already had "established lives/lifestyles" that _required_ hunting for food, then the current numbers of humans on earth now would be a big game changer....
BUT - they (which is most of all current society) are NOT established in the "hunter/gatherer" role - *NOR* will they learn it quickly. if they are a good hunter now, they might be a good hunter after TSHTF. If they are a crappy hunter now, they are going to suck even worse after TSHTF.

I know a lot of people that own guns that don't know jack about good firearms handling practices..... and even more folks that, if setting out on foot and bringing back hunted food was necessary, would return home empty handed far, far more often than not.

Then you have to think about where they are headed ("the hills") - property that is already most likely guarded by someone who has a *very* vested interest in keeping out the idiots. I guaran-damn-tee you that if the city of Austin branched out to "the hills" looking for wild game, they would be met with small lead projectiles coming their way - some announced beforehand, and some NOT!!!

So basically, I feel that people will be far too overwhelmed with the fact they have no running water, or problems with their neighborhood thugs, family issues, etc. to think about going hunting. By the time people *DO* start to think about branching out and going hunting, their lives will be in such a shambles it will affect them to the point that they are going to be unsuccessful.

Maybe _those folks_ will be come the bug eaters we are discussing here.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've seen the snail video in my ecology class. Actually munched on some crickets today. They were being sold as a novelty "Crick-ettes" brand. Cooked and all. Not too bad.


----------



## TechAdmin

What were they flavored with?


----------



## LongRider

Rereading this it is interesting to note all of the cultural bias we have against eating insects. In many parts of the world insects are a stable of those peoples diet. After doing some research it seems that many are quiet tasty. Definitely convinced that I am not going to let some cultural squeamishness cause me to starve


----------



## LincTex

... we just need to find out which ones are OK. I hear many have parasites so need to know which ones can't be eaten raw.


----------



## LongRider

TechAdmin said:


> What were they flavored with?


Actually they are supposed to be quite flavorful tasting like everything from greasy chicken, to shrimp and green tomatoes mixed, a fresh pine nut flavor or shrimp with a slight nutty flavor, or crab and nuts, others have analgesic properties and taste like cinnamon, textures from crunchy to juicy.
Some are so tasty that in season they are a delicacy sometimes more expensive than beef. In countries were beef is rarely available and considered a luxury.



LincTex said:


> ... we just need to find out which ones are OK. I hear many have parasites so need to know which ones can't be eaten raw.


I just posted a list of 30 edible insects at list tasty nutritious insects
 I think most if not all insects should be well cooked in some manner roasted, broiled, boiled depending on the insect.


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly

Eatin bugs is definitely a last resort get a rock find some grouse and smack it then place your feet on the wings and pull up on the feet of the grouse and there's. The white meat at your feet you can do the same with pigeons, Turkey,pheasant and quail or even partridge. And cook it on a spit over a fire and bang you got nature's chicken.


----------



## looseink

Insects offer a high source of protein plus other nutrients! I have written an eBook on the subject. To find out more about it visit www.EatBugs.info.

Probably the best known of the edible insects are crickets and mealworms. Crickets are commonly (nowadays) being ground up and mixed with flour and used in baking products. The most common of the uses of ground crickets is in cricket pasta (looks like whole wheat pasta and tastes like regular pasta) and in the new wave of energy bars.

I hope that answers the question.


----------



## BillS

Maggots are a good source of protein but I'm not eating them either.


----------



## crabapple

I will be a vegan, if meat that I now eat is not available.
If insects are all the meat left to us.
If plant life is available, which it should be, because they/insect eat plants & each other.
So insect is next to last, human flesh being last.
AND THAT ALL I have to say about those two meat groups.


----------



## Viking

I have eaten grasshoppers occasionally, they actually taste fairly good, but I have ran across some that had worms inside of them, possibly fly or wasp larva, so it pays to look before chomping them down.


----------



## bugoutbob

Grasshoppers, ants, bees and silkworms are all tasty.


----------



## lawlord

I carry a little pond net and some spare mosquito net material. The pond net can be useful to catch beetles and jumping insects. I've got a lot of them around the grass at the moment. Also extra mosquito net material can be made into another pond net by taking some fencing wire and bending it around. Some plyers in your kit can help to do this.

Interestingly even in the Bible it says eating jumping insects is okay (crickets/locusts), John the Baptist survived in the wild from wild honey and locusts. 

I plan to be eating bugs and insects. I think it will be important to supplement with insects/edible weeds to get enough calories. 

You might also be able to make some different insect traps with the mosquito net/wire (if you can find some).


----------



## tmttactical

lawlord said:


> I carry a little pond net and some spare mosquito net material. The pond net can be useful to catch beetles and jumping insects. I've got a lot of them around the grass at the moment. Also extra mosquito net material can be made into another pond net by taking some fencing wire and bending it around. Some plyers in your kit can help to do this.
> 
> Interestingly even in the Bible it says eating jumping insects is okay (crickets/locusts), John the Baptist survived in the wild from wild honey and locusts.
> 
> I plan to be eating bugs and insects. I think it will be important to supplement with insects/edible weeds to get enough calories.
> 
> You might also be able to make some different insect traps with the mosquito net/wire (if you can find some).


I think bug eating is going to come just before the cannibalistic diet. vract: I had never considered any type of "Bug Net Trap". Thanks for the new concept to consider. I think I am going to check into this idea more.


----------



## lawlord

tmttactical said:


> I think bug eating is going to come just before the cannibalistic diet. vract: I had never considered any type of "Bug Net Trap". Thanks for the new concept to consider. I think I am going to check into this idea more.


For many people it will!

I'm going to be starting bug eating as soon as I'm in a survival situation. Probably try to fry them first, but will get into it pretty quickly. I know I will be doing it, so I don't want to try to put it off.

Can get a lot of fat/protein/energy from bugs. Going to try for crickets first if they are still around (they are right now). Going to be squirmy at first but I think once I feel proper hunger I'll get over it quickly. No problems, my partner made a fly trap (don't want to be eating flies) but looked like similar traps could work for other insects. Get a lot of flying beetles, could do something with light and insects too at night (although be careful about attracting unwanted attention).


----------



## crabapple

lawlord said:


> For many people it will!
> 
> I'm going to be starting bug eating as soon as I'm in a survival situation. Probably try to fry them first, but will get into it pretty quickly. I know I will be doing it, so I don't want to try to put it off.
> 
> Can get a lot of fat/protein/energy from bugs. Going to try for crickets first if they are still around (they are right now). Going to be squirmy at first but I think once I feel proper hunger I'll get over it quickly. No problems, my partner made a fly trap (don't want to be eating flies) but looked like similar traps could work for other insects. Get a lot of flying beetles, could do something with light and insects too at night (although be careful about attracting unwanted attention).


You say survival, I think plane crash & I could eat bugs if that was all I could trap.
I want honey bees, for the Honey.

Cricket are easy to raise, just pull up the weeds from you garden & pile them in the shade. In a few days cricket every where.


----------

